# 2004 gto blowing bcm fuses



## nickrushinggto (Nov 5, 2009)

i have a 04 gto that had been stolen from me and the cut the radio wires and smashes in the door and ever since i got the car back every once in a while the fuse would blow and i would replace the fuse and go on. now the other day the car blew the fuse and would not let me put another one in with out them blowing as soon as i pluged the fuse in. after about 30mins it let me put one in and then i went about my buisness. but how do i fix this problem?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check all the wiring under the dash, expecally the ones that lead to the BCM, they are close to metal and may have chaffed. Make sure that you don't have wire that are exposed and are touching eachother.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Who stole your car? To steal a gto you have to know what you are doing..... Anyway check all the wires under the dash the ass probably ripped something.*


----------



## nickrushinggto (Nov 5, 2009)

*wiring?*

does anyone have the wiring diagrams from the pcm fuse--> to where all it goes?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ECM or BCM, the ECM is on the driverside of the engine next to the header, the BCM is a grey box under the passenger side dash just to the right of the glove box. Most likely you'll need the BCM, no need for a scematic when you have to look through all your wires anyway to see whats going on. The BCM has 11 different schamatics.


----------

